# Monster morels



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've seen the pictures and I've always been skepitical. A very good friend of mine found these on the property we morel hunt at. No photo shoppin' here, definitally the real deal. Man! I gotta try to make it out there one last time =D


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice i once was fortunate enough to find a whole side of a hill with as i called them steriod Morels. Sweet.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

BEEFY....nice!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a dandy!

I don't hunt them much anymore but when I was younger did a lot of it. The largest I found personally was just shy of 11". I saw the thing from about 20 yards away and couldn't believe my eyes. Eventually I got to where I was hunting less and it was only for the yellows. I then basically checked every dead elm. You will find them around other trees but the dead elm are by far the top producing tree in my opinion.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Fishman - get out there! This year is producing a bumper crop of monster yellow sponges. I found 56 yellows Sunday from 4 inches to 11 inches. Three were larger than the Gatorade jug I had. Everybody I know that hunts them has found some of the really jumbo yellows since last Friday. It is an absolutely incredible season!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks fish-n-fool for the hot spot. I've been finding yellows there up to 10". Has anyone else noticed that when the yellows get that big the walls and stems are thin and break easy or am I just finding them late?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Chopiq - no problem on the spot; I've "given away" most of my Columbus spots as I don't hunt them anymore. That spot will produce hundreds and hundreds of shrooms some years - in either 99 or 2000 I picked so many we started weighing them because you couldn't count them. It always produces something though. I had 3-4 little spots in the city when I lived there I located that were close to home and always produced enough.

And on that same topic - I was struggling early this year with most of my recent spots. Some were hit hard before I got there (all public land) & some didn't seem to want to produce. I decided to go through a mental list of all my spots for the last 15 years - brainstormed them down on a piece of scratch paper. That spot was on my list and I considered hitting it. Fortunately, I remembered a spot closer to home that used to get hit hard. I hadn't hunted it since 1993. Drove out there Sunday with a friend I can trust and found minimal human sign and those 56 yellows. My buddy found 20 some and out of all those only 3-4 were less than 4 inches; lots of 5-8 inch and 3 10-11 inches I'll have that spot on my "short list" for 2010!

I've been telling everybody 2009 is the year of the "giant texas yellow moral"

I may try to hit some spots through the end of the week and then I am calling it a season.

Best of luck to anybody still at it!


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Mmmm...

[superfluous text to reach the required 10-character minimum post size limit]


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Giants- WOW. Haven't seen any bigfoots yet up north. Them are meal-makers.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm still in awe of the size of'em. That dude is a solid 6'3" if I had too guess. Gotta try to work something out to make it out there one last time =D Still need to upload this weekends haul, nothing amazing but still darn good for huntin' virgin territory.


----------



## fishking12 (Dec 18, 2008)

that is about the size that i have been finding this year and last were i hunt at they are every where and we find alot of them to


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

That biggun is nice!!


----------

